# She was the best dog ever:(



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

We had to put down my Chocolate lab Brandi yesterday because she had breast cancer.


She was the most cuddly dog on earth and had the most adorable snort when she got excited and i will most definitely miss her


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i lost my doggy on the third, i know what you're going through, im so sorry for your loss


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

o i'm so very sorry!


----------

